# 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion?



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

There it is what's ya'lls opinion?


----------



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (1bad19d)*

Nothing better than the sound of a turbo spooling.


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (Blue2.0)*

true to the turbo, however how much can you really do to an 8v? Wouldn't a 16v conversion be more reliable and also offer more potential hp when beefing up engine?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (1bad19d)*

How about a 16v conversion WITH a turbo ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (elRey)*

Lack of $$$ + a stock aba engine, i wonder how well it all would hold up for my daily driver...


----------



## Genuismensa (May 7, 2008)

turbo FTW because 16v or 8v its still 2.0l lol a good flowing turbo will make your car put out about as much air (and therefore power) as a decent v6 about 4.2l is what i figured out (correct me if im off). Plus until it spools its still a nice docile 8v and then when you mash its a beast from the near east.


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Genuismensa)*

Can my stock aba handle the turbo without beefing up everything else... pistons, rods, valves, and since it is my daily driver, i need to stay within specs for that b.s. obd2 CEL... 16v CEL problems or not?


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_How about a 16v conversion WITH a turbo ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like that long term approach better than a supercharger now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (koston.)*

I'm leaning toward the 16v now, if you couldn't tell...only enough $$ for one, still have suspension and brakes... anyone know about the CEL potential problem?


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

what about the combie valve? or secondary air pump?? im thinking about this too.....


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

won't the 16v help the entire powerband vs. the turbo only under heavy acceleration? and of course i gotta know about the CEL because it is an obd2 and my daily driver...anyone?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (1bad19d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bad19d* »_won't the 16v help the entire powerband vs. the turbo only under heavy acceleration? and of course i gotta know about the CEL because it is an obd2 and my daily driver...anyone?


I think you know very little about turbocharging and DOHC engines.


_Quote, originally posted by *The Search Engine* »_Your search for "16v aba" returned 54 results.









Try searching the archives. Hybrid/Swap forum has lot's of info as well.


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

well then enlighten me....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (1bad19d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bad19d* »_well then enlighten me....






























a 16v conversion is worthless in a mk3 it's a torqless pig.....
and will epicly fail at emission inspection.
a bone stock 8v engine....add turbo and front mount innercooler...and C2 440 program..and the 440 injectors....200whp and 230wtq...
call it a day...
walk all silly NA vr6 cars and not waste money on an old worn out 16v.
And still have the same great fuel economy ...as long as you keep your right foot off the floor








reliable as a hammer..
so start gathering used turbo parts








PS. get a new clutch as well
you will need it










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:20 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (1bad19d)*

why would it matter if its a 2.0? actually with more valves a 2.0 with 16 or 20v would be better than the 1.8T... look at the mk5's for example. If you were to turbo a 8v you would expect less power at the end then if you were to turbo a 16v or 20v 2.0. its not the 2.0 that is holding back your power, its the 8v


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_why would it matter if its a 2.0? actually with more valves a 2.0 with 16 or 20v would be better than the 1.8T... look at the mk5's for example. If you were to turbo a 8v you would expect less power at the end then if you were to turbo a 16v or 20v 2.0. its not the 2.0 that is holding back your power, its the 8v

Duh.....
I know that...
But that was not the question was it?
The question is one or the other....8v turbo *OR* 16v swap....


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

wasnt replying to you, was talking to Genuismensa


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
a 16v conversion is worthless in a mk3 it's a torqless pig.....
and will epicly fail at emission inspection.
a bone stock 8v engine....add turbo and front mount innercooler...and C2 440 program..and the 440 injectors....200whp and 230wtq...
call it a day...
walk all silly NA vr6 cars and not waste money on an old worn out 16v.
And still have the same great fuel economy ...as long as you keep your right foot off the floor









reliable as a hammer..
so start gathering used turbo parts








PS. get a new clutch as well
you will need it









_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:20 AM 8-8-2008_

x2


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_why would it matter if its a 2.0? actually with more valves a 2.0 with 16 or 20v would be better than the 1.8T... look at the mk5's for example. If you were to turbo a 8v you would expect less power at the end then if you were to turbo a 16v or 20v 2.0. its not the 2.0 that is holding back your power, its the 8v

Its not the # of valves, its head flow. A worked over 8v head will outflow a stock 16v head...
In addition even though I am a firm believer in displacement, good head flow will surely make up for it if you are comparing 200cc difference. Honda engines are a good example of this, even though their stroke does not allow for such good torque.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

got me curious regarding the statement that
16v aba is a pig. Anyone know off hand, if anyone's posted a dyno of a mkIII 16v aba? I don't mind doing the digging and will post it or a link to it here.
I just always thought the abf setup was a good vr6 contender.


----------



## 97mk3jetta (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

bump cause i wanna know too!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (97mk3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97mk3jetta* »_bump cause i wanna know too!!


Reference to a "PIG" is the super low compression you get with a 16v head on an ABA block 8:1-8.5:1..... 

that is why it is ideal for FI applications.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Ah, ok that makes sense.
But then couldn't running different pistons 
to bump the compression correct this?
Or is it too low that pistons wouldn't raise it
enough. 
In tech school asking 'cause I'd like to better understand this. No challenge :thumbup"


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

the 16v VW engine is not known for it's low end TQ more Honda like making power from 3200 rpms and up..I'll have to look up the numbers..
They work well in MK1's are ok in MK2's and suck in MK3's


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 9:32 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

8vt lots of fun


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_8vt lots of fun

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just got mine up and running again.


----------



## 1bad19d (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (1bad19d)*

Why is it that the 16v mk3 is worse than if it were a mk1 or 2?


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (1bad19d)*

I've been reading a ton of posts on the 16V swap. A stock block and stock 16V head will give you the approx. 8.5:1 compression as mentioned above, which is ideal for a turbo application. However you can always up the compression ratio by taking material off the head and/or changing pistons. You just have to make sure you don't take so much off that you create clearance problems between the valves and pistons. I would NOT do a 16V conversion unless you definitely plan on running a turbo....there's not much advantage. If you are staying N/A, a warmed over 8V head will flow more than enough air. I also posted a question about the potential of the 8V head and got much more feedback than I thought. Though there's a few wildly built 8V engines making 400+ (documented) it seemed most people agreed that a streetable 8V, not running race gas, is good for 250-300HP.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (1bad19d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bad19d* »_Why is it that the 16v mk3 is worse than if it were a mk1 or 2?

the MK3 is a heavier car...and are we talking just a head swap or whole 16v engine in this car...To the OP....
Turbo 8v is more than most honest people need.
turbo ABA 8v 250 to 300whp easy
turbo ABA 16v 300 to 450whp easy
turbo ABA 20v 325 to 475 or more.posssible...
this is due to CYL Head Flow
NA 16v...who cares........


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

heres my answer. 97 aba w/ meth 22psi srim. race gas. this is on a bone stock motor. and a junk yard saab turbo. this motor has been boosted for 80k. not at that power though.
i would just swap the harness and ecu to obd-1 not that big of a job but worth it 











_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 1:39 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## Zugems (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (1bad19d)*

in my expieriences, a sohc actually handles a turbo a little better, but who knows...i could be wrong, or maybe it also depends on the engine, but id go with the turbo


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (Zugems)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zugems* »_in my expieriences, a sohc actually handles a turbo a little better, but who knows...i could be wrong, or maybe it also depends on the engine, but id go with the turbo

I think it depends on the engine... one advantage I could see is different Int/exh timing utilized by tuning.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 2 slow: 8v turbo or 16v conversion? (GTijoejoe)*

Putting my boots on its getting deep in here.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

8v Turbo for the win


----------



## Bric-2.1T (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahah i just started a thread on this for my MKIV, i can get the stock turbo from my buddy's golf 1.8t but i dont know if i can get a 16v head for my 8v 2.0, i have a 99 jetta


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Bric-2.1T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bric-2.1T* »_Hahah i just started a thread on this for my MKIV, i can get the stock turbo from my buddy's golf 1.8t but i dont know if i can get a 16v head for my 8v 2.0, i have a 99 jetta 

k03 is stupid as an NA 2.0 8v.....get a real turbo.


----------



## Bric-2.1T (Aug 11, 2008)

fundage, man; way i see it i could sell dope to buy a new turbo
or i could get his and buy a 16v head


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

agreed! 10psi on that little thing will give like 10whp http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ....lol


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Bric-2.1T)*

or u could buy a junk yard saab turbo for $50 and make more power than a hooked up vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_or u could buy a junk yard saab turbo for $50 and make more power than a hooked up vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^Dude I think you found the junkyard turbo blessed by the holy Turbo Gods themselves.
your 'rocco is badass.
I can hazz Trubozz Naoo?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanx man. the junk yead gods must have been looking out twice the first turbo i put 70k on on top of the 180k it had on it wen i got it. and the curent one i only got 10k on on top the 120k it had on it


----------



## tommyjunior (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

the old saab turbos were garrett oil and water cooled and it wasn't uncommon for them to last 200k miles, I have one off of a 274k mile motor that still pushed out 15 psi and is original, lots of shaft play though


----------

